# James Posey on his way to Houston



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

James Posey is on his way here and before you guys get happy, tell me what happens now. Does he become part of our future and if that is the case what becomes of nachbar and Griffin. We get the defender that we need but at the same time what happens with our young players?? More questions than positives. Hopefully this opens up minutes for Eddie, because kenny Thomas was a waste


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

*Count your blessings!*

Houston really came out the winner in this trade. Denver is giving up on the season and Philly did not exactly wow their fans with this move.

Now the question is what happens this off season. If Posey plays well, he is going to want some decent money.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I think the future is very clear for the Rockets.....Francis, Mobley, Posey, Griffin, and Ming will start for a long time, barring major injuries.... That young group, along with Taylor, Nachbar, Norris, and Cato forms a very good 9 man rotation for the future.....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I still think the Rockets would be better off trading Mobley.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't like Mobley for one reason, but the reason is not even a good one. He played on the Rhode Island team that beat Kansas in the 2nd round. 

I personally think he is a good player, and he is part of Houston Future. So what are your reasons why the Rockets should trade Mobley? Why they will be better off? And who you think Houston should get? Please don't say that Houston would be better off gettting rid of Mobley. I would like to know your thoughts to backup this statement. Thanks


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think you should trad Mobley because he doesn't like to pass the ball. If you could get a Brent Barry type SG the Rockets would be even better then they are now.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Welcome James Posey... I thought his *stats* were pretty impressive over at *nba.com*


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

Somebody said it on one of the boards already but Marco Jaric. Or another tall distributer/ballhandler that could share duties with Franchise. It doesn't seem like there are enough shots to go around right now. As many points as Ming scored tonight he still did not get enough touches!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ducket</b>!
> Somebody said it on one of the boards already but Marco Jaric. Or another tall distributer/ballhandler that could share duties with Franchise. It doesn't seem like there are enough shots to go around right now. As many points as Ming scored tonight he still did not get enough touches!


What??!!?!? Like in the middle of the 4th quarter, they said he already had 37 touches.....just because he doesn't shoot it every time doensn't mean it's not a touch....


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

I haven't watched him much but seeing his stats (14 points, 6 rebounds and 3 assists this season) it ain't bad.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

does he pass? we don't need another ballhog, but from his stat he looks good, so what's gonna happen to Rice now?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> does he pass? we don't need another ballhog, but from his stat he looks good, so what's gonna happen to Rice now?


He is a GREAT passer for a big man....he's the best since Sabonis, and could be even better...


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> He is a GREAT passer for a big man....he's the best since Sabonis, and could be even better...


great thats just what the rockets need, a forward who can pass, score and play D


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

That sounds awesome. I hope he just accepts a new role as a more team oriented player, bringing some nice scoring but not shooting too much and playing good defense, rebounding and moving the ball well. 
The Rockets now are a much more balanced team, I think they did a good job.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

333 was talking about Posey, mduke was talking about Yao, perhaps you guys should clear this up  

Personally I hope the Rockets should at least entertain a lineup where Posey's the starting 2 and Rice at 3 and Mobley will come off the bench. I said before Mobley will be a great fit from the bench and Rice's 3-point touch will be a great help for Ming and Francis.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

IMO Mobley should sit in the bench, but Rudy is going to sit Posey in the bench. Posey is the swingman.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Personally I hope the Rockets should at least entertain a lineup where Posey's the starting 2 and Rice at 3 and Mobley will come off the bench. I said before Mobley will be a great fit from the bench and Rice's 3-point touch will be a great help for Ming and Francis.


That could be nice, we'd have more defense and ball moving, but, if you ask me, I don't think Mobley is going to the bench, I mean this guy was the maximum scorer last year and he won't accept going to the bench to become a 6th man, he would probably force a trade.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

why would posey sit on the bench? Can he not start at the 3?


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Of course, I believe he's actually a SF so he's obviously gonna take Rice's place and Mobley will remain and it is now.
Since he doesn't seem to be a great shooter he'll be there playing a more physical game than Rice and I guess Rudy will use Glen when they need a pure shooter on the field.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> 333 was talking about Posey, mduke was talking about Yao, perhaps you guys should clear this up


my bad..i thought we were talking about Posey 



> Of course, I believe he's actually a SF so he's obviously gonna take Rice's place and Mobley will remain and it is now.


i totally agree


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

:topic:


> What??!!?!? Like in the middle of the 4th quarter, they said he already had 37 touches.....just because he doesn't shoot it every time doensn't mean it's not a touch....


Well, I'll admit I don't know what a 'normal' amount of touches is, but watching the first through third quarters, it was clear to me that the Rockets were not intent on getting him the rock. The only player on the team who seemed to actually WANT to give him the rock was Terrance Morris, and he hardly had the ball himself. There were a number of times where Francis would drive the lane, drawing Ming's defender, and then not even look at him for the dish, but instead pass it out to a shooter on the perimeter.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

why this talk about moving mobley to the bench? i agree with mduke. francis, mobley, posey, griffin, and yao should be starting for a while. to keep this lineup together they would probably have to get rid of either taylor or cato. but it is a good lineup. rice can be a shooter of the bench and so can nachbar.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> why this talk about moving mobley to the bench? i agree with mduke. francis, mobley, posey, griffin, and yao should be starting for a while. to keep this lineup together they would probably have to get rid of either taylor or cato. but it is a good lineup. rice can be a shooter of the bench and so can nachbar.


Because every successful teams need a very good 6th-man. He ideally is an 'instant offense' and very energetic, like Bobby Jackson of Kings, and I think Mobley fits into this category. Mobley does not need to start but he will play in pivotal moments, like throughout fourth-quarter. You could make a case for Moochie Norris, but Rice and nachbar are nowhere near the standard of 'good 6th-man'.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> Because every successful teams need a very good 6th-man. He ideally is an 'instant offense' and very energetic, like Bobby Jackson of Kings, and I think Mobley fits into this category. Mobley does not need to start but he will play in pivotal moments, like throughout fourth-quarter. You could make a case for Moochie Norris, but Rice and nachbar are nowhere near the standard of 'good 6th-man'.


A healthy Mo Taylor is a good 6th man.


----------

